# Fibromyalgia & glucosamine reaction(s)



## Guest (Apr 10, 2000)

greeting from the Finger Lakes region of NYS (wine country)...the weather has been cool and damp and , "sure nough" my joints have been acting up...I have right trapezius muscle knots that radiate to back of neck and up to right mandibular joint (TMJ with a nasty crackin')...also radiates down to right scapular region...cracking when I raise and lower right shoulder as well...can barely put right arm behing my back due to pain in shoulder joint...I believe it to be old football injury. Started takeing glucosamine recently to relieve symptoms but felt after 8-10 days of glucosamine the it effected my gastrointestinal tract...symptoms relating to those of IBS...has anyone else out there experienced similar reactions???Are there any other herbs that might be of interest to me to check on???


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2000)

Are you taking the glucosamine with food? That really helps with stomach upset. Also, if you haven't tried malic acid/magnesium, give it a try. Take it at least twice a day and give it a month or two to see if it helps. It has been miraculous for my pain.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2000)

Altphyl...thanks for the tip...I'll get some malic right away


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2000)

Heard an MD on Public Radio say a couple spoons of unflavored, unsweetened gelitan in your morning drink is just as good and way cheaper. Think I heard glucosamine and chondroitin are refined from gelitan anyhow!


----------

